# Duck Migration North zone Winnie area



## Jamescioni (Oct 30, 2017)

Field holding good teal, gadwalls have showed up in good numbers.Many local flats holding birds. 

South should have a solid opener setting North up for a killer opener.

No real geese numbers to speak of as of yet.

This report comes from the Highway 90 area.

James Cioni
2W Outfitters 
936-661-3027


----------

